

The big winner of Obamacare rollout: The guy with HealthCare.com - jconley
http://venturebeat.com/2013/10/25/the-big-winner-of-obamacare-rollout-the-guy-with-healthcare-com/

======
jconley
This is why pg says you must have a .com.

